# What Items need to bring from Pakistan to Sydney,specially kitchen items



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

HI Experts,

please advice what items i will prefer to bring while moving from lahore to sydeny especially in case of kitchen utensils which is hard to find in sydney especially for Pakiz


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whatever you do, do not try and import food/spices etc


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

There is no need to bring in kitchen utensils; you can buy them here for reasonable enough prices.


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

hi 

dnt press the panic button and bring across large number of utensils . We find almost everything here - maybe .. heavyduty mixer grinders & jars , a pressure cooker , some round & flat bottom pans. cant think of anything else .... most imp is winter jackets and the like .. every other day u need to kill the chill


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we got two woks, they are no good cos they are round bottom adn can not be used, i got spoons, forks, serving spoons, ladles, rolling pin with base, strainers, pressure cooker - 3 of them in different size adn i am glad i got all these with me. the ladles you get here are not the best, way too expensive but if you have to buy there adn get them then might as well buy here, i got them along as i was using them already. spoons etc are cheap here but i got them as i was traveling with a child, makes life easier if you have the basics.
i even got a mixer grinder, when it was packed it was in wokring condition, now it makes sound like a generator .. that was a waste, you do get good ones here for 60$ onwards, depends on what you want to buy. get a dry grinder though, blenders etc are fine here but not sure if the dry grinder here will b e good for grinding our masalas.

read my threads, i'm here..my experience so far and preparations so far, this all has been discussed there at length


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> we got two woks, they are no good cos they are round bottom adn can not be used, i got spoons, forks, serving spoons, ladles, rolling pin with base, strainers, pressure cooker - 3 of them in different size adn i am glad i got all these with me. the ladles you get here are not the best, way too expensive but if you have to buy there adn get them then might as well buy here, i got them along as i was using them already. spoons etc are cheap here but i got them as i was traveling with a child, makes life easier if you have the basics.
> i even got a mixer grinder, when it was packed it was in wokring condition, now it makes sound like a generator .. that was a waste, you do get good ones here for 60$ onwards, depends on what you want to buy. get a dry grinder though, blenders etc are fine here but not sure if the dry grinder here will b e good for grinding our masalas.
> 
> read my threads, i'm here..my experience so far and preparations so far, this all has been discussed there at length


Hi ALl,

Thanks for reply.. 

HI Anj,

Thanks for details. Actually i am expecting your reply bcz it help alot. what about tawah, you know used for roti or chapati. Easy to find in Aus bcz it owns weight. Second about pot sets. Actually planning to move to Syd in NOvemver end already bought tickets for 25th NOvember, i have a wife and an infant. Much worried as to find a job seems to be a big headache as i am leaving as high profile job in Pakistan. Is it possible that i can find a reasonable Penthouse ( A single room with kitchen) as a start up till i get a job and get settled. Hoping that i will buy most things during christmas on sales and discounts.


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

On my short trip , i found out that kitchen utensils r quite more expensive than in dubai or india.esp. vessels used for cooking and mixer grinder.Also, ceramic cutlery is hell more expensive.Since i am particularly fond of ceramic cutlery i wud prefer taking it along.I found good quality clothes,jackets etc at reasonable prices esp. at DFO.I vl carry enough clothes for us for initial 3-4months.I suggest u to carry enough kitchen utensils than clothes.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

rayh said:


> On my short trip , i found out that kitchen utensils r quite more expensive than in dubai or india.esp. vessels used for cooking and mixer grinder.Also, ceramic cutlery is hell more expensive.Since i am particularly fond of ceramic cutlery i wud prefer taking it along.I found good quality clothes,jackets etc at reasonable prices esp. at DFO.I vl carry enough clothes for us for initial 3-4months.I suggest u to carry enough kitchen utensils than clothes.


Thanks Rayh


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Iffi,

I am in the same boat as i am too travelling to sydney in Novemeber. i too had the same question and bought most of the daily use utensils including tawa, mixer grinder, cooker etc. I just wanted to ask, if it is a good idea to take a seperate cardboard box and put all the utensils bubblewrapped in it rather than put it in a suitcase. Any thoughts or ideas on this?

Hope to see you soon in sydney.
Thanks


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

jagmohan the utensils will take most of your luggage allowance. we sent our stuff using unaccompanied baggage. we put them in a cardboard box, packed them with clothes so that they dont move too much, dont carry an old rolling pin, buy a new one, else everything will be fine. the cost of sending the stuff over was 175 per kilo for about 180 kgs. for further details check my i'm here..my experiecne so far thread.. it has all details on what all we did and when.. for what all to get, check preps so far thread..


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> jagmohan the utensils will take most of your luggage allowance. we sent our stuff using unaccompanied baggage. we put them in a cardboard box, packed them with clothes so that they dont move too much, dont carry an old rolling pin, buy a new one, else everything will be fine. the cost of sending the stuff over was 175 per kilo for about 180 kgs. for further details check my i'm here..my experiecne so far thread.. it has all details on what all we did and when.. for what all to get, check preps so far thread..


HI Jagmohan,

I have just with one of Pakistani colleague who have moved with un accompanied baggage through local cargo service. i have contact cargo service and they told me Rs 22K for 45 KG. I have requested to give me upper weight slot cost, as soon i get i will be shared but i think as advised by Anj you can check your local cargo service for unaccompanied bagges, it would be cheap especially cases of pateelaz and kitchen stuff


----------



## jagmohansj (Aug 4, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> jagmohan the utensils will take most of your luggage allowance. we sent our stuff using unaccompanied baggage. we put them in a cardboard box, packed them with clothes so that they dont move too much, dont carry an old rolling pin, buy a new one, else everything will be fine. the cost of sending the stuff over was 175 per kilo for about 180 kgs. for further details check my i'm here..my experiecne so far thread.. it has all details on what all we did and when.. for what all to get, check preps so far thread..



Thanks Anj1976... i saw the post and it ws quiet a good and detailed one.. i will have my wife go through it..


----------

